# DynoJet Kit HMF Utility Series Pipe



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I just bought an 07 rubicon canadian trail edition a couple months back (and i love it) and its got an HMF Utility series pipe on it. The guy i bought it from said he bought it from the dealer used with the pipe on it and it was jetted for the pipe, but he is at a rather different altitude and temperature range. I noticed my plug is a bit too tan for my likeing. Its not lean enough to do any damage but the winters get pretty cold hereand as you know winter is comming in a few short months. So i wanna get a different jet in there because i plan on riding a lot this winter. I have been looking on the net and it seems that everyone that has a pipe on hteir quad has gone with the dyno jet kit. I was looking in the royal distributing catlogue and i can pick one up for like 55 bucks. I am just wondering what this kit consists of? Is there numerous main and pilot jets to choose from to make the right combination for your temperature and altitude? Is there some sort of chart included to figure these combinations out? will the kit be able to accomodate for my pipe? if anyone has any knowledge (and im sure lots of you guys do) about these kits i would appreciate it if you could help me out.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

if its running fine and the plug is not white...I would leave it....


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't waste your money on the Dyno Jet kit! You can buy the individual jets from jetsrus.com for like 3 bucks a piece. I would look and see where your fuel mixture screw is set. You can always give it a 1/2 turn to see what that does before you start changing jets. If you want to go a little richer, pull the carb and see what jet you are running. Buy a few jets larger and go from there.
The Dyno Jet Kit comes with a few main jets and an adjustable nedle jet. You may already have an adjustable needle, so you would just need the mains.
There are some stickies in the How To section regarding carb tuning. It is really just a trail and error type thing. If you are close, I would try the mixture screw first.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you need any help jetting let me know...


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ya its a non-adjustable needle i noticed that when i was in there and cleaned it. i think its a 167 jet in there if i remeber correctly, but im just worried that its gonna be too lean in the winter. will the fuel mixture screw be enough to compensate for the cold or will i have to get a richer jet?


----------

